# Broken Galaxy S4 :(



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok guys and girls its a SGHM919 rooted, unlocked running Google play rom which is ASOP based, 



I dropped it face down with an otter box on 

I need a digitizer and screen bad found them on Ebay and Amazon used in poor condition for as much as $60 cheapest.
Any body on here have an old S4 you don't want? LOL
I'm currently using a cricket HTC Desire 510 and I'd really like to skip this pos phone across the pond down the street and see if I can get 10 skips like I do some flat rocks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try for new Where to Buy Galaxy S4 Lcd Display Online? Where Can I Buy Galaxy S4 Lcd in Bulk | DHgate.com
http://www.amazon.com/Generic-Assembly-I337-Sgh-m919-Digitizer/dp/B00KLPO8BQ
Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M919 Replacement Parts


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, my wife found one way cheaper on a parts supply place, only problem is its Blue, which is the original colors wanted anyway so 's I need now is a blue generic back  I'm also trying 's the might board parts to completely rebuild it as a GT i9505g instead of a SGHM919 since it's unlocked that way I can use the newest modes software from XDA instead of ghd stock m919 modem


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can only see it on Ebay UK http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...+S4+GT+i9505g+Motherboard&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I looked at those, believe it or not it's actually cheaper to buy the parts cause all I need is the parts that go on the board it's actually only about 40usd cheaper though


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try searching for those on ebay uk they might have something, I think it more usual to go for the board though.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've looked on UK Ebay, I've even checked in China where the things made at, so far the place in Arizona is the cheapest on the planet, probably cause not too many adults in this country want a blue phone, boys all want black and girls want pink, where they get all the white ones is beyond me lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Found some other sellers Samsung Galaxy S4 IV M919 | eBay
Samsung Galaxy S4 IV I9500 I337 I545 L720 M919 Back Cover Battery Door Blue | eBay


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I bookmarked those links just in case.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I contacted otter box, they are sending a new otter box case, Tuesday when I get paid I'm ordering the digitizer and screen. and the screen digitizer assy is coning from China so I supposed the otter box could probably walk here on its own and still beat the parts LOL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds promising.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea, I got a tracking number, and its may sound stupid but why if its coming from Colorado did they send it to Vancouver, then Ohio, then New York then back to Ohio


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah it's weird my son ordered something which came from Germany, went to England, then moved north only to go back to where it was then here.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

sometimes it just doesn't make sense.
As for the S4, the part better get here soon, the HTC is even closer t meeting the water as a skipping stone every day


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Update, part came 4 days ago, digitizer with screen and frame attached black, wife installed it in about 45 minutes I've been testing it for the past 4days and everything is flawless running Cyanogen 11 on Android 4.4.4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like the plan worked out fine.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea the phone worked out fine, now I have another problem, all of a sudden I have no service, in certain areas. so I'm back to the HTC again, and I swear to God if I am paying for service that stopped working in areas that it worked in two weeks ago I'm dumping cricket and going with somebody else, because I'm, starting to get a little tired of my boss chewing my rear because I don't answer my phone.
And if its my phone I obviously wasted the money for the screen that I could have used for another phone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you when the phone loses service.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can check what they claim to cover https://www.cricketwireless.com/map.html


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

joeten said:


> Where are you when the phone loses service.


At work in teh building, have never lose service there before dropping the phone



joeten said:


> You can check what they claim to cover https://www.cricketwireless.com/map.html


Thanks 

if you look on the map in Virginia, lok for Virginian then zoom in on Lynnhaven Parkway and Salem road, I work in that area which is covered by LTE
I think maybe the antenna isnt plugged in all the way cause as soon as I get a certain distantce away from the building and in view of the tower I get full signal again but if I put my body between my phone and the tower I get not, today I used the HTC desire again and had 4 bars and lte

( I just spent more time correcting typos than making the entire pst LOL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The wifi not be connected properly would do it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wifi works fine as long as I have it, opened it up and this is what I found the antenna itself is out of its slot and crushed by the case, and the antenna connector on the main board is broken off the board


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds bad, any chance you could solder it. Will catch up with you over the weekend, got to get some sleep and will be late shift tomorrow again, 1 to 10, Sat 12 to 8. So Sunday should let me catch up. 12.45 am right now so feeling a tad sleepy.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope no chance at all, I can't even see it without a magnifying glass the size of a softball DID find a new board problem is its locked to Cricket wireless, but that's my carrier so no problem, rooting wouldn't be a problem an S4 is an S4 is an S4, My main comncern is will I be able to use Cyanogen mod on it liek I have now, and will Cricket give me an unlock code since I brought my own device and had to basically rebuild it, but THAT I gotta wait till I get off work tomorrow to find out since they close at 7 pm EST


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Dang, what about the broken wire is that at least something you could sort.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

the broken antenna wire is easy, I can snap them on an doff all day long, but unless the terminal lug is there its a no go, phone does work great on wifi though, if this country had doe the free wife everywhere like one guys in govt said they should a long time ago I wouldn't need a antenna.

but I DID stop at Cricket yesterday on my way home and they said if I change the logic board to one that's locked to cricket since we brought our own phones after I have been with them for 4 month their tech support will unlock it for me, the HTC desire however that I'm useing now requires the standard 6 months because its their model phone.
I either want my s4 back or an s3, I really didn't notice a speed difference when I upgraded. I know there is oen but I can;t see it


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

UPDATE TIME>>>>>>>>

I have good news and bad news

Bad news, S4 is still broken and I cant afford a new logic board
Good news, I can get them for as low as $50
bad news I don't have $50 right now cause wife got laid off
Good news oldest son just got a galaxy S5 Active so I inherit his current S5
bad news, camera lens is broken
Good news, I just bought a lens and charging port cover for .45 free shipping
bad news, it wont be here till the 6th
Good news who cares its coming
Good news his old phone is unlocked and I can root it and put Cyanogen on it in about 15 minutes
Bad news he's still trying to get his stuff off of it
Good news, tomorrow I'm taking this pos HTC to the lake and seeing how many skips I can make it do 
Bad news I cant record it for a funny video cause the camera lens is broke
I'd still rather have my S4, but I guess I can settle for a faster processes if I have to


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Provided your camera repair goes well, you will most likely be happy with the S5, the upgrade should work in your favour.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

So far so good I rooted it last night, looking for a Cyanogen mod that will work with it now. only issue I have with the phone is its a 5.1 screen and my city uniforms only have a 4.5 pocket 
I'm authorized to usethe phone at work, BUT as a welder fabricator I really would rather have it hiden from sparks and stuff in my pocket than hanging on the side


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe a wallet case would work, to help protect it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Camera lens came last night with a new frame and a new charging port cover, took me half an hour to find the knife to separate the ring from the case and 1 minute to get the glass out and put the new one in, while I was at it I blew everything with compressed air and cleaned the dirt out of the ear piece
So far the only issue with it I have is the size
Other than that heres the specs
Model SM-G900T
CyanogenMod Version 12.0+20150502- NIGHTLY-klte
Android Version 5.5.1
baseband G900TUVU1CNK2
Kernel 3.4.0-cyyanogenmod-ge-28a1c5 [email protected] #1 Fri May 1 23:11:09 PDT 2015
Build date Fri May 1 23 06 50 PDT 2015
Build Number cm_klte-userdebug 5.1.1 LMY47V f9accec591 Test-keys
SELinux status Enforcing


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am sure you will adjust to the size in time.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

joeten said:


> I 'am sure you will adjust to the size in time.


Yea I'm gonna adjust by getting size 36 pants instead of size 34, since I am a size 36.


Oh and I STILL do plan to repair the S4, and since it has Cyanogen Mod 11 on it I might let it sit in the box after its fixed as a backup so I NEVER have to use another HTC Desire 510.
MY desire with that Phoenix was fullfilled, it skipped 11 times before sinking to the bottom of the pond


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah the 510 was not what you could call a good piece of kit, my wife has the 620 which seems to do fine for her.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Found out what was wrong with the mic on the S5, its the otter box if I hold the phone i my left hand the otter box is between my mouth and the mic so I sound muffeled


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OH, is the case meant for the handset as it seems odd to have that as an issue.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes its the case meant for the handset, I don't know why it does that I have never had that problem before, but I DID get a screen protector and a gel case with a hard shell cover that fits as good as the otter box and doesn't distort my voice.
I'm playing with the volume settings hoping that can correct the problem


----------

